

Cells: Lightweight Virtual Smartphones - jcr
http://systems.cs.columbia.edu/projects/cells/

======
jbuzbee
This appears to be from 2011. Must not have panned out. I noticed that they
were concentrating on running apps and didn't get into phone capabilities such
as dialing, receiving calls, etc. Likely would need dual sims...

~~~
jcr
Actually, the various papers on the page range from 2002 to 2012, but the
source code repository is active as of January 2014 from what I looked at.

------
acjohnson55
I ran into a company at a conference recently that was doing something similar
to this, but higher up in the software stack. It was basically a limited
environment for containing all of your business related apps, which could be
administered by the IT department.

This sounds pretty cool to me because the company I work for recently changed
their Google Apps account to us Google Apps Device Policy, which gives the
company privileges that allow them to examine and remotely wipe the entire
phone. I've chosen to go without Google Apps access on my phone rather than
approve those permissions.

I'd much prefer accessing business-sensitive data within some kind of
container or sandbox my employer controls.

